
Artificial intelligence: An IT Crucial - WpSEOit
https://medium.com/@shifatbd/artificial-intelligence-an-it-crucial-36ec2d2d696f
======
josephkern
This is a very entertaining ad bot of some kind. Check out the main page:
[https://medium.com/@shifatbd](https://medium.com/@shifatbd)

------
craigkilgo
Is this a machine learning written article about machine learning?

